# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Hidden Dog-tag [Phantom Prospect]

## DocOcc

Not sure if this has been posted yet - just a quick view of the forums didn't offer anything.
Looks as though you will also need to be a premium member to complete not sure if premium is required to unlock the assignment.

Step 1: Open Internet Explorer (why IE only? no idea)
Step 2: Open the Battle Log and log into your account.
Step 3: Click on Leader boards.
Step 4: Scroll all the way to the bottom and you will see a feint skull on the bottom left.
Step 5: Click the skull and a black screen will open and start running DICE 'code'. 

It will start activating the Phantom Program.

Step 6: You will be prompted to enter a password.
Step 7: The password is..: bumpinthenight

No spaces.

Step 8: Hit the Enter key and you have initiated the Phantom Team Prospect.
Step 9: Click your available assignments and scroll down and you should see a new assignment added at the end of the gold assignments called Phantom Prospect.

**EDIT** Just wanted to also state that I am not the original person to find this. My friend told me about it and he knows nothing of this website and it only seems to have been released 18-20 hours ago and I wanted to bring it your attentions.

Thanks

----------


## MastaRage

It seems you must be Premium to activate it or even prompt the password.

----------


## snowmaster20

worked, as a premium.

ty!

----------


## Thunderballs

Thanks..

300 300 meter headshots ... hmmm thats going to take some time what with my tourettes and all..

----------


## tzeeth

Working! Thanks.

----------


## loves2spooge

Steps 1-7 working. After that I get:
"Unlock phase 2 initiated... Enter Passcode" I try bumpinthenight but it shows Password incorrect access denied. Under Assignments I have the new Phantom assignment. Not sure if there is more but it is prompting me for a passcode again.

Spooge

----------


## lilmsnaughty

Do this still work ? i cant get it to work?

----------


## bobbish

This still works, password for phase 2 is: epic dream worlds. With spaces included. For the third phase use 24344241893 as password

----------

